# SD70MAC Dash 9 and Dash 8 Comparison



## trainedmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

I am starting a youtube channel to compare different manufactures who make similar models, this video compares Aristocraft to USA Trains and MTH. This is my first video so please excuse the errors and let me know what other features you would like to see compared in future videos.

Thanks Jonathan. 

http://youtu.be/rkg5X7wvbcM


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I added the video comment copied below: 

MTH Railking Gauge #1 Dash 8 is 1/32 scale for modeling standard gauge train prototypes. Thus, it is approximately 10% smaller than the 1/29 scale for both USA Trains and Aristo-craft. You mentioned problems with the MTH sound that may be caused by you using Aristo-Craft pulse width modulation (pwm) for power. MTH states in its trains instructions to not use pwm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Normally you want to restrict comparisons to the same scale. While some models look OK with others of a differing scale, locomotives, especially diesels are rarely mixed. 

Interesting though.. you might mention though, that the MTH stuff all comes with sound and remote control built in. 

Also, not to be too tough on you, but Aristo does NOT have great track pickup, especially as compared to MTH and USAT who have pickup from the wheels AND from sliders. 

There's also common flaws in the power pickup design in the Aristo... you might want to check my "prime mover basics" on the Aristo section on my site under motive power. 


Greg


----------

